# Hello Iron Magazine Forums!



## hypebeast124 (Jan 5, 2012)

Greetings fellow muscleheads, athletes, and fitness enthusiasts! I just created an account and eagerly look forward to becoming a part of the online bodybuilding community!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*hypebeast124* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome to IM!


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your stay I know I will


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## windjam (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome,this is a great place!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to your impute


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 1superman (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

